# Big Agnes Copper Spur UL Classic Tent for Bikepacking



## trailrunners (Dec 1, 2017)

Looking at picking up a Big Agnes Copper Spur UL 2 Classic tent for use bikepacking and backpacking. I'm looking at a tent that I can use for both. I can get a Copper Spur for a pretty good deal right now and it looks like one of the best tents out there overall. I need a tent for two (my wife and I), I want a free standing tent with rainfly, relatively lightweight but pretty durable, two doors and vestibules and reliable. The Copper Spur ticks all of those boxes. The ONLY problem I see with the Copper Spur is that the length (I'm assuming length of the poles) is 21". It's really the only thing holding me back right now from getting it. The other tents I'm considering (similar quality, price and features) all have shorter length poles. Only about 3" shorter, but that might make a difference. Does anyone have experience with the Copper Spur UL 2 for bikepacking? If so, was the pole length a problem? Where do you mount or carry your poles on your bike when bikepacking? Any help would be appreciated. I'm not really interested in other tent or sleeping recommendations, unless they meet the preferences above. Thanks!


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

They make a bike packing version with short poles.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

The bikepacking version is very compact with the short poles and bag they provide. Even came with straps for sticking it on your handlebar, though I opted to used a cradle to mount it.


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

I've got the HV UL1 Bikepack. Fantastic tent! The poles are only 12-13" long, so they easily pack with the tent and rainfly on the handlebars. The UL2 uses the same short poles. And although there are many segments to the poles as they are short, they're all connected by elastic, so there's nothing to lose, and it goes up and down really fast.


----------



## trailrunners (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I've seen the bikepacking version of the tent and it looks awesome. I think it's also around $470 dollars. Just can't afford to go that high. The Copper Spur Classic is around $250 so fits better in my price range. The classic fits the bill except for those darn long poles and less packability. Where do I put those dang poles?


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

trailrunners said:


> Thanks for the replies. I've seen the bikepacking version of the tent and it looks awesome. I think it's also around $470 dollars. Just can't afford to go that high. The Copper Spur Classic is around $250 so fits better in my price range. The classic fits the bill except for those darn long poles and less packability. Where do I put those dang poles?


Bungee the poles to the top tube of your bike.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

trailrunners said:


> Where do I put those dang poles?


All sizes of Revelate Sweet Rolls accommodate a 21" pole.

I've stored poles in a rolled-up ensolite pad lashed underneath the seat bag on trips with a hardtail/no dropper. Including securing the pole bag drawstring to the seat post just in case.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I've been using the Big Agnes Fly Creek HV UL2 Bikepack tent since it came out. I love it. Packs nicely on the bike, light, easy to set up.

https://www.bigagnes.com/Fly-Creek-HV-UL2-Bikepack

The tent. 








The tent with the fly on top. 








And the fly with the ground cover.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

I have the Fly Creek 1, not the bikepacking version, not sure of the poles length. I either put the poles in my sweet roll, or squeeze them between the sweet roll and the Revelate pocket that attaches to the sweet roll (harness style). No problems with that, but I totally understand the desire to have smaller poles. I wish I could purchase a shorter set for my tent.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Iowagriz said:


> I have the Fly Creek 1, not the bikepacking version, not sure of the poles length. I either put the poles in my sweet roll, or squeeze them between the sweet roll and the Revelate pocket that attaches to the sweet roll (harness style). No problems with that, but I totally understand the desire to have smaller poles. I wish I could purchase a shorter set for my tent.


Hey. That's a great idea on the poles. I know Big Agnes sells spare parts. I wonder if dimensionally the tent is basically the same so the poles would work?


----------



## trailrunners (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks for all the input! I honestly think I may go ahead and get the Copper Spur UL2 Bikepacking tent. Bite the bullet and get it! It looks like an amazing tent and really would tick ALL of my boxes for what I'm looking for!


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

trailrunners said:


> Thanks for all the input! I honestly think I may go ahead and get the Copper Spur UL2 Bikepacking tent. Bite the bullet and get it! It looks like an amazing tent and really would tick ALL of my boxes for what I'm looking for!


I bike pack with an older Spur ul2. One more like the classic with the rainbow doors. I have never had a real problem with the tent, but there are issues with the fly zipper snagging and so on and other old issues that don't amount to much is you are careful with your gear.

One issue to think about, especially if you get up once and a while at night, is what are you sleeping in. I use an Enlightened Equipment quilt where side exiting is a bit of a pain. This can make a side exit of a tent a bit more of a pain. It is easier to scoot out the top of the quilt and out a front door. If you are using sleeping bags with a side zip, then the Spur works great. It does get a bit of condensation with just one vent that is a bit low, so I crack the top of the fly zippers a bit. The shock cord in the poles that BA uses is pretty crappy and does not last long.


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

Yes, and yes. The Tent is 1:1 same, and the 'bikepacking' poles are available seperately.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

alias said:


> Yes, and yes. The Tent is 1:1 same, and the 'bikepacking' poles are available seperately.


Where did you find the poles available separately?


----------



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

alias said:


> Yes, and yes. The Tent is 1:1 same, and the 'bikepacking' poles are available seperately.


I'd be very surprised if the bikepacking poles were available separately. I'd love to be surprised. Show me where they're available. I checked during the first year of their release. No-go. Pissed me off, i had just bought a Copper Spur UL2 MtnGLO a year earlier. BA said nope, not available separately.

There are various models of the CS UL2. I chose mine specifically for the low key non-orange color. Also, they redesigned the side doors, so the door flap moved to the side when unzipped. The earlier models ended up along the floor at the entrance when unzipped. I imagined this would be a headache for me, and some reviewers noted it as a minor irritating featured-flaw.










My CS poles are 18 inches long. They fit in the top of my Revelate Design Tangle half frame bag, secured inside with the velcro straps included in the bag. I've also carried the poles alongside my folding lightweight camp chair on a back rack.

It's a great tent and stuffs minimally. But I wish they had TWO vents in the roof, but i haven't had any issues yet. Much smaller package than my buddy's REI Half Dome 2p tent.

eric/fresno, ca.


----------



## ionivan (Mar 15, 2018)

trailrunners said:


> I want a free standing tent with rainfly, relatively lightweight but pretty durable, two doors and vestibules and reliable. The Copper Spur ticks all of those boxes.


That is a nice tent indeed, I use a chineese copy of it for several years. Keeping the tent body, rainfly and poles separate helps to pack it down tightly. Usually I carry poles in the bottom of my large seatpack, it adds some rigidity to is, so it does not bow down, but sometimes I strap them to the downtube.

One thing I cannot agree is calling this tent freestanding. The only way to use it without stakes is not setting up the rainfly on a warm, arid night. Otherwise you have to use at least four stakes or rocks so the rainfly would not touch the mesh.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Try going here to Big Agnes.

Can call them or you can message them.

https://support.bigagnes.com/hc/en-us

I hope that helps.


----------

